# 6.5s or 6x9s



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i got 2 10s and 2 6.5s up front and im going to get 2 more speakers for the back what do you think i should get and why, 6x9s or 6.5s?


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

6.5s. wont flex as much with higher power apps.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

I would go with 6x9's for the rear.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

I would go with 6x9's for the rear.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

6.5 will have better sq in the midbass so i would use them


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Well what size fits?

If you are custom fabricating something, I would opt for a set of 6.5" components. You've got a much better selection if you do. Not to mention a 6.5" generally will have better transient response than a 6x9".


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

I would say screw it and put 2 sets of 6x9's back there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

i say put the 6x9's in the rear.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

If you got a big body, like Impala or something, put some 8's or 10's back there with a set of tweets.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

6.5


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If you got a 64 SS, I would go with the 6 X 9's they just look good in Impala's for some reason.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

I RUN 6.5 UP FRONT AND IN THE BACK SEAT KICK PANEL, 6X9 3 WAYS IN THE REAR AND 2 12 INCH IN THE TRUNK SWEETEST SHIT IN MY TOWN


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Damn Dirty! Everytime you get a new Avy, you fuck me up. :biggrin: Love in it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/av-385.jpg 



Last edited by 83Cutlass at Jun 30 2003, 03:52 AM


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

6x9s


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

6 x9's are good for out and out volume but they ain't round so quality = round speakers.
i work in car audio in the uk and generally our cars are so much smaller we rarely fit rear speakers.
depends what you want from them

paul


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

i wish i could put 6.5s in the front of my ride :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------

